# Ergänzung zu "Wichtige Mitteilung" x1



## Adamsberg (26 Aug. 2012)

Es sind noch Schippen da!


----------



## stuftuf (26 Aug. 2012)

die darf gerne mal zum schippen vorbeikommen


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## krawutz (27 Aug. 2012)

Wieder jemand, der für die Umwelt sein letztes Hemd gegeben hat.


----------



## neman64 (27 Aug. 2012)

stuftuf schrieb:


> die darf gerne mal zum schippen vorbeikommen



Die habe ich Fix Eingestellt, wenn du sie aber willst gegen eine kleine Gebühr vermiete ich sie dir sehr gerne.

:thx: für das tolle Bild


----------

